# What pump and filter do I need?



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 155l tropical tank, what pump and filter do I need? OH says we need an undergravel filter but I'm not sure. Can anyone help me?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What kind of fish are going in it?


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Freshwater? I don't know  It's really for my dad because he's big in to fish tanks but I can't ask him because it's kind of a suprise!  I know he likes angel fish!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

For anything that doesn't dig too much I would go for an undergravel. If you use powerheads rather than an air pump to run it there will be no noise and it will be much more efficient. For fish that don't like too much water movement you can attach a spray bar to the powerheads to diffuse the flow. For big fish or fish that dig go for external cannisters either on their own or with a reverse flow undergravel.


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, thanks  What about a filter? Do you know where is the cheapest place to get them?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You mean the undergravel filter


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry, I'm confused  This is my first experience of fish tanks :blush: So I need an undergravel filter and a powerhead pump?
Thanks again


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The undergravel filter is just a perferated plastic sheet that goes on the bottom of the tank with gravel on top and a tube comming up in the corner. The powerhead is a pump which suck the water through the gravel which contains the bacteria to break down waste, under the plastic sheet and up the tube back into the tank. If you don't mind paying a bit extra the ones which are sqares that lock together are much sturdier and give a more even flow. This should explain it betterAquatics Onlineiscount Aquarium & Pond Supplies : Interpet Undergravel Filters


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you! That's great  I'll check it out now


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, undergravel filters are last-century (or in other words, out-of-date technology), I know very few aquarists who still use these filters. They are incompatible with sand substrates or fish that will dig, including many species of Cichlids.

I would recommend a large internal such as the one of the Eheim Aquaballs (a new version has just been brought out onto the market) or a small external such as a Fluval 105 or Eheim Ecco Pro 200.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Undergravels maybe out of date but they are reliable ,easy for a beginer to use and have proven to be effective for years. I wouldn't even think of setting up a fresh water tank wthout one. If fish dig there are gravel tidies.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

as Pleccy says, undergravels are kinda out of date. they work certainly, but they have a lot of flaws (as pointed out, stuff like sand being an issue, and digging fish). plus, compared to more modern filters, their efficiency is very low. Say for example, if a regular internal filter is taken as standard with a "100% efficiency", then undergravels only work at about 60% efficiency (science has proved they work about half as well as internals), and an external unit would run at about 150%. these are of course just for comparison purposes, but generally, undergravels work at half the efficiency of internals, externals add about another half of the efficieny again. this has all been proved by science and fishkeeping experts the world over.


----------

